# [HOWTO] Installer Metisse 0.4.0-rc1

## DidgeriDude

[EDIT 09/09/06]

Cet How-To est pour moi obsolète car depuis mon passage à Xorg modulaire, impossible de lancer Metisse, et depuis le passage à GCC 4.1.1, impossible de compiler Nucleo et Metisse.

Je vous propose donc, pour ceux qui ont testé ce soft ou ceux qui souhaitent le découvrir, de vous reporter à ce sujet, ce qui vous permettra de l'installer à partir des sources CVS.

Pour information, j'enlève les ebuilds obsolètes de mon compte Free.

DidgeriDude.

[/EDIT]

Bonjour à tous.

J'utilise FVWM depuis quelques temps comme certains d'ici le savent, et, après avoir joué avec xcompmgr, j'ai eu envie de tester quelque chose de plus efficace : Metisse. Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas encore, c'est un gestionnaire de fenêtres basé sur FVWM (2.5.14 pour la dernière version) permettant, grâce à OpenGL, de gérer les fenêtres de manière surprenante et efficace.

J'ai (ré)installé la version 0.3.5 de Metisse afin de (re)voir quelques trucs, surtout sur les rotations, changements d'opacité, etc. Quelques petits bugs plus tard et après être entré en contact avec Olivier Chapuis, un des développeurs du projet, celui-ci m'a conseillé d'essayer la version 0.4.0-rc1, qui fonctionne avec la version 0.5 de nucleo.

J'ai donc créé deux ebuilds permettant de les installer proprement sous Gentoo (enfin, j'ai plutôt adapté des ebuilds existants  :Wink:  )

Alors voici un petit How-to retraçant les différentes étapes de mes premiers tests, en espérant qu'il soit utile pour certains.

Tout d'abord, il faut savoir que Metisse bloque FVWM !! J'utilise donc /usr/local/portage afin de pouvoir tout installer comme j'ai envie.

Etape 1 :

Mettre PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" dans /etc/make.conf.

Etape 2 :

Créer dans /usr/local/portage les chemins :

 x11-libs/nucleo

 x11-wm/fvwm

 x11-wm/metissePetite précision : je crée une entrée pour FVWM afin de modifier les ebuilds originaux pour enlever le "block" de Metisse.

Etape 3 :

Copier les fichiers et le répertoire files de /usr/portage/x11-wm/fvwm vers /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/fvwm. 

Remarque : On peut aussi faire un lien files vers le répertoire files si on ne veut pas le copier !

Modifier le ou les ebuilds de FVWM pour virer le block de Metisse : pour cela, il faut enlever la ligne !x11-wm/metisse. Puis ensuite faire un

```
ebuild fvwm-X.Y.Z.ebuild digest
```

 pour chaque ebuild modifié. C'est pour éviter les problèmes de block lors d'un emerge -u world...

Etape 4 :

Télécharger les ebuilds pour Metisse et nucleo ici et les mettre dans les répertoires adéquats.

A cette adresse, j'ai également mis une version modifiée de l'archive nucleo-0.5.tar.gz car l'archive "officielle" plantait, chez moi, lors de la compilation sur un fichier ne contenant qu'une demo. J'ai donc viré le fichier et retravaillé les Makefiles pour que ça marche. J'ai signalé le problème à Olivier Chapuis qui m'a confirmé que l'erreur ne portait pas sur un fichier important.

Donc si nucleo plante durant la compilation du fichier demos/misc/multitexture.cxx, il faut télécharger "l'autre" version ici, la mettre dans /usr/portage/distfiles et refaire l'étape 5 pour nucleo.

De plus, afin d'éviter les conflits entre FVWM et Metisse, j'ai imposé dans l'ebuild de ce dernier de l'installer dans /usr/local. Je ne sais pas si c'est fondamental, mais c'est toujours une précaution qui ne coûte rien...

Etape 5 :

Exécuter les commandes :

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/nucleo/nucleo-0.5.ebuild digest

ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/metisse/metisse-0.4.0-r1.ebuild digest
```

(Les archives seront automatiquement téléchargées, à moins que vous n'ayez déjà récupéré la version modifiée de nucleo-0.5.tar.gz)

Etape 6 :

```
emerge =metisse-0.4.0-r1
```

Etape 7 :

On peut utiliser Metisse seul comme session X ou par dessus un autre gestionnaire de fenêtres. Personnellement, je l'utilise seul ou je le lance à partir de FVWM.

Voici mes fichiers :

/etc/X11/Sessions/Metisse

```
#!/bin/sh

export __GL_FSAA_MODE=6

export __GL_DEFAULT_LOG_ANISO=3

Xwnc -ac -geometry 1280x1024 -depth 24 :1 &

exec metisse-start-fvwm
```

metisse.sh (appelé par une entrée de mon menu FVWM)

```
#!/bin/sh

composite=$(ps ax | grep -v grep | grep xcompmgr)

compo="0"

if ! [ "$composite" = "" ]

then

  killall -9 xcompmgr

  compo="1"

fi

export __GL_FSAA_MODE=6

export __GL_DEFAULT_LOG_ANISO=3

Xwnc -ac -geometry 1280x1024 -depth 24 :1 &

metisse-start-fvwm

killall -9 Xwnc

[ "$compo" = "1" ] && xcompmgr -cCfF -r 9 -t -10 -l -10 -o .6 -D 3 &
```

Etape 8 :

On peut maintenant utiliser Metisse.

Quelques remarques sur certains points :

 La configuration

Au premier démarrage, Metisse crée un répertoire ~/.fvwm-metisse avec tout ce qu'il faut dedans. Etant basé sur FVWM, on peut refaire toute la config !

Celle-ci fonctionne sur la lecture du fichier config qui lit le fichier ametistarc qui se charge de lire tous les autres fichiers de configuration. Le fichier config est modifiable mais attention il contient la partie fondamentale, c'est à dire le lancement de FvwmAmetista. Alors, pour adapter sa propre config FVWM, il me semble judicieux, du moins au début, de laisser le fichier config tel quel, et de placer ses fichiers dans ~/.fvwm-metisse, en renommant .fvwm2rc en ametistarc... A chacun de voir !

 L'utilisation - points négatifs

Personnellement, je le trouve assez stable pour une utilisation quotidienne. Mais il y a bien sûr quelques bémols :

Tout d'abord, lorsque l'on change de bureau, un effet de "clignotement" n'est pas très agréable.

Les application OpenGL fonctionnent seulement avec une astuce. Par exemple :

```
env DISPLAY :0 glxgears
```

et c'est si elles fonctionnent (Steam via Cedega, c'est pas ça !!)

Les couleurs me semblent ternes, mais bon, c'est juste perso !

Les polices des programmes GTK sont toutes petites et bizarres !!!

Il n'y a pas de menus transparents. J'ai essayé d'adapter le patch translucent-menus de FVWM mais je n'ai pas réussi !

Il est maintenant recommandé d'utiliser des bureaux avec des pages (AUTANT en ligne qu'en colonne) plutôt que plusieurs bureaux d'une page (comme dans la version 0.3.5). Je pense que ça doit être lié à la nouvelle fonction PagerMode qui, vous le verrez si vous le testez, est vraiment sympa.

 L'utilisation - points positifs

Au vu de ce que je viens d'écrire, on a peut avoir l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de bonnes choses dans Metisse alors que toute sa force réside dans le simple fait qu'il est basé sur FVWM, et donc permet toutes les folies de configuration à peine limitées par l'imagination (Bon d'accord, là, je ne suis pas objectif !).

De plus, on peut l'utiliser par dessus (ou dessous ?) KDE, GNOME ou d'autres gestionnaires de fenêtres. Personnellement, je n'ai vu qu'un screenshot de son utilisation avec GNOME...

Il y a sûrement encore des améliorations à apporter, telles qu'un Expose mode plus esthétique (image de fond grisée avec de la transparence et des resize automatiques...lol) diront certains  :Wink: , ce qui est normal pour un jeune soft, mais tout est tellement fluide que bon.... on apprécie les effets, même si d'aucuns les considèrent comme des gadgets.

Moi j'aime bien, en plus c'est français donc  :Wink: 

Amusez-vous bien...

N'hésitez pas, pour ceux qui l'ont testé, à porter ici vos impressions ou remarques, à moins de les mettre, pour ceux qui l'utilisent comme un FVWM amélioré, dans le topic [fvwm] Configuration bis.Last edited by DidgeriDude on Sat Jan 27, 2007 8:37 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## truc

on en parlais justement dans la thread FVWM  :Smile:  ça c'est cool:) merci bien m'en vais tester ça :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

Sympa ce how-to  :Very Happy:  Dommage que j'ai des problèmes de cartes graphique, qui m'empêche d'utiliser Metisse au quotidien :/

Sinon un truc que tu n'as peut-être pas vu: avec cette nouvelle version il y a un petit programme, "metisse-dummy-win", qui permet de dupliquer une fenêtre:

```

metisse-dummy-win --id 0x14000e1

```

Ça permet d'envisager des possibilités intéressantes, par exemple j'avais pensé à une taskbar faites avec des thumbnails (comme la fonction Thumbnail de Taviso, mais avec le thumbnail updaté en temps réel et les fenêtres non-iconifiées ont aussi un thumbnail)

Sinon apparement ce programme permet de découper les fenêtres ou un truc du genre, mais j'ai pas encore regardé comment ça marche.

----------

## Darkael

Oh, et pendant que j'y suis:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout d'abord, lorsque l'on change de bureau, un effet de "clignotement" n'est pas très agréable.
> 
> 

 

Oui j'ai remarqué ça aussi. En fait si je me souviens bien ce qui est censé se passer c'est un effet de rotation à la 3ddesk, mais apparement ça foire... Et c'est hardcodé il me semble, donc on peut pas l'enlever  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Les polices des programmes GTK sont toutes petites et bizarres !!!
> 
> 

 

Peut-être une histoire de dpi à régler dans Xwnc ou quelque chose comme ça... En tout cas chez moi ça ne le fait pas  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il est maintenant recommandé d'utiliser des bureaux avec des pages (AUTANT en ligne qu'en colonne) plutôt que plusieurs bureaux d'une page (comme dans la version 0.3.5). Je pense que ça doit être lié à la nouvelle fonction PagerMode qui, vous le verrez si vous le testez, est vraiment sympa. 
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est assez sympa ce PagerMode  :Smile:  Enfin, moi ce que j'aimerais avoir dans le même esprit c'est un pager (comme FvwmPager) avec des vrai screenshots updatés en temps réels (il me semble avoir vu ça sur les vidéos de Luminocity)

----------

## truc

J'ai une petite question du coup...

J'suis loin d'être un as en ebuild, c'est pourquoi je me permets de demander... Dans l'ebuild de metisse tu nous mets un inherit eutils alors que je ne vois aucune fonction de cette eclass? (cf voir la partie Helper fonctions provided by eutils.eclass )

Et puis j'y vais avec mon aute question, comment ça se fait qu'il suffise de modifier l'ebuild de fvwm pour que ça marche? Je veux dire on n'a même pas à  refaire un digest? Je suis tout perdu? helppp  :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: bon pour le inherit, j'y suis tu as du le laisser de l'ebuild précedent où il y avait un EPATCH.. je progresse les amis je progresse;)

EDIT2: bon, j'ai compris aussi pour la modif de fvwm, c'est juste qu'on le modifie pour les éventuelles future version ou pour un changement des useflags.. parce-que cette modife n'est pas vérifiée en fait... Bon, prochaine fois je cherche plus avant de me la ramener..  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Question conne :

j'ai regardé la vidéo dispo sur le site. C'est pas mal. Par contre, la fluidité est telle sur une machine classique (1) ou est-ce qu'il faut un quadri-processeurs avec deux cartes graph. en SLI ???? J'ai déjà testé le module Composite de X.org, mais ça plombe quand même les perfs au finish. Du coups, est-ce que ce genre de goodies sont viables au quotidien ?

(1) pour moi, machine classique c'est un processeur dans les 2Ghz, 512Mo de RAM et une Geforce/Radeon.

----------

## truc

Pour ce qui est de la puissance nécéssaire c'est pas la mort, j'ai un XP300+ et 1024 de ram et sans rien bouger CPU: 25% RAM: 20% et en bougeant ça monte pas mal (souvent (en faisant des tests ou je ne fais que bouger bien sur) autour de 55% (un record de 89% une fois;) et en RAM ça ne bouge pas en gros..)

Par contre franchement, il faut l'essayer au moins une fois pour voir, c'est vraiment sympa de voir tout ça bouger, d'écrire à l'envers sur une fenètre qu'on voit de "dos" etc.. (ouais c'est pour ça, on dira, les fautes d'orthographe.. :Laughing:  ) sinon le passage d'une page (de bureau) à l'autre est également sympa... Malheureusement, ce qui me gène c'est l'aspect un peu flou de l'ensemble, il doit surement y avoir un paramèter de qualité  regler car j'ai l'impression d'écrire sur des screenshots jpg moyen en permanence.. c'est pas flagrant mais ça fait assez vite mal aux yeux..  :Sad: 

En tout cas bon boulot DidgeriDude, ça marche parfaitement:)

----------

## DidgeriDude

Merci truc pour ton compliment.

Je reviens sur quelques remarques :

En effet, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, j'ai adapté les ebuilds précédents et donc j'ai laissé le inherit eutils car je n'avais pas la moindre idée si c'était ou non indispensable ! Bon c'est vrai que je ne me suis pas donné la peine de le vérifier non plus !!

A part ça, c'est vrai qu'un ebuild fvwm-X.Y.Z.ebuild digest pour chaque version devrait être fait. Je ne sais pas si c'est là aussi indispensable, mais chez moi je l'ai fait (c'est un oubli, je le rajoute de suite dans mon tuto...). En fait, je fais tout cela avec les ebuilds de FVWM afin de ne pas avoir de problème de block lors d'un emerge -u world.

Sinon, n'ayant pas fait le tour de Metisse, si vous voyez des fonctionnalités intéressantes telles que celles proposées par KarnEvil, ben c'est chouette d'en donner votre expérience  :Wink: .

@KarnEvil : Je m'étais aussi dit que le clignotement lors du changement de desk pouvait être un truc à la 3ddesk mais je me demandais alors, quand on voit le niveau de possibilités de Metisse, comment quelque chose ne marchant pas bien a pu échapper aux développeurs...

Sinon, tu avais raison, mon souci était un problème de dpi. Merci.

@truc : Je trouve également la netteté... pas très nette justement. Je me demande bien à quoi cela peut bien être dû ! Mais bon, pour avoir testé 3ddesk, je trouvais que lors des transitions, on perdait de la netteté. Un chose liée à OpenGL ? Un paramètre qualité dans un coin qui aurait été sousestimé  :Wink:  ? Pas la moindre idée !

----------

## anigel

Je ne connaissais même pas l'existence de cet engin. La vidéo est réellement très impressionnante ! J'essaierais ça dès que j'aurais un moment  :Wink:  . 

Merci d'avoir partagé le fruit de ton (excellent) travail en tous cas !

----------

## DidgeriDude

@KarnEvil : J'ai un tout petit peu regardé metisse-dummy-win. C'est assez sympa en effet cette duplication de fenêtre. Par contre, j'ai eu un souci lors du changement d'opacité via un racourci souris sur la fenêtre dupliquée : c'est la fenêtre originale qui a été affectée... Peut-être un bug, ou peut-être un truc à modifier dans mes bindings... Et je pense que tu as raison : à l'aide de cette commande, des miniatures modifiées en temps réel, cela semble, a première vue, faisable (ou tout du moins imaginable !).

Peut-être peut-on également utiliser cette commande pour un mode exposé un peu plus agréable que celui de base en plaçant de manière adéquate les fenêtres dupliquées sur un bureau "caché" (cela permettrait de paufiner la mise en page, si je puis dire...)

Sinon, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du pourquoi la qualité d'image est si floue ? C'est vraiment dommage quoique pas si grave tout de même...

Si certains veulent voir la vidéo de Taviso : Metisse (Taviso)

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, merci pour ces ebuilds, je m'étais arréter à la version 0.3x de metisse.

C'est juste pour rajouter 1 p'tite précision pour gnome ou kde. Pour lancer gnome, kde... grâce à metisse, il suffit de rajouter à ~/fvwm-metisse/extra:

```

+ I Exec exec gnome-session

```

ou 

```

+ I Exec exec startkde

```

J'ai essayé avec gnome mais il faut une bonne machine tout de même.

Sinon en mode normal on peux vraiment faire des choses sympa et la configuration est proche de fvwm et c'est assez fluide :

http://www.frogdev.info/images/metisse.png

Si certains on des thèmes sympa ou des modules je suis preneur   :Laughing: 

----------

